
Fly with Me - prismatic
https://aeon.co/essays/digital-culture-built-on-the-seamless-speed-of-the-jet-age
======
matthewmcg
Nice essay on the “jet age” aesthetic. If you’re interested in some excellent
photographs of this subject and period, check out Garry Winogrand’s _Arrivals
and Departures_ and the airport photos in _1964_.

Examples:

[https://i.pinimg.com/736x/5d/28/fe/5d28feade063b435409a90ddb...](https://i.pinimg.com/736x/5d/28/fe/5d28feade063b435409a90ddbb6f77eb.jpg)

[https://i.pinimg.com/originals/93/a5/2e/93a52e3e66703c68f895...](https://i.pinimg.com/originals/93/a5/2e/93a52e3e66703c68f895b6343fd47a64.jpg)

[http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-N-1Qg0bUCdw/TXgFrbKWjxI/AAAAAAAABS...](http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-N-1Qg0bUCdw/TXgFrbKWjxI/AAAAAAAABSM/_55UZMNFwOU/s400/Untitled-24.jpg)

[https://i.pinimg.com/736x/f1/63/f9/f163f925a99a1f6b73137b3ef...](https://i.pinimg.com/736x/f1/63/f9/f163f925a99a1f6b73137b3efdf5eb07.jpg)

------
3gg
Show that middle-aged, middle class American woman a modern national flight
with people packed like god-trusting sardines who refuse to wear masks and I'm
sure she'll be thrilled to fly Pan American.

